# Suche brakeless BMX



## dirt-bitch (19. Dezember 2009)

Hei jungs ich such n möglichst günstiges brakeless bmx meldet euch !


----------



## lennarth (19. Dezember 2009)

du kannst deine mutter f du h
verkaufsthread.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holmar (19. Dezember 2009)

so kurz, so simpel, so wahr.


----------



## dirt-bitch (19. Dezember 2009)

Xdddddd


----------



## Stirni (20. Dezember 2009)

die hexenverbrennung wurde definitiv zu eilig abgeschafft.


----------



## RISE (20. Dezember 2009)

Habe das Thema jetzt noch durch 8 Ausrufezeichen erweitert, wobei ich nicht glaube, dass es was nÃ¼tzt, denn dazu mÃ¼sste man erst gucken und lesen, bevor man ein neues Thema erÃ¶ffnet. Und wer kann heute noch lesen? Eben, keiner. 

Und so als Hinweis: n brakeless BMX hat man auch dann, wenn man einfach die Bremsen abbaut. FÃ¼r 50â¬ gibts Ã¼brigens auch richtig gute neue RÃ¤der. Einfach noch 7 Themen aufmachen und nachfragen, denn einen Thread fÃ¼r EinstiegsrÃ¤der haben wir nicht. 

Zu. NÃ¤chstes Mal gibts eine Verwarnung oder Urlaub.

-Rise-


----------

